
Ask HN: What technological progress do you expect in the next 10 years? - zehnfischer
As the title says, what technological development do you expect in the next decade? What are you excited&#x2F;afraid about?
======
rahulchhabra07
Biggest Trends

AR: It's already here big time. Lot more sophisticated commercial
applications.

VR: The decade when it finally gets working. Imagine VR capsules where people
go regularly to spend their leisure.

NeuraLink: Expect thought interfaces with high enough bandwidth to write, play
games/simulations just with thoughts.

AI: Multi-skilled AI bots available all around. AGI is still far but starts
looking achievable

Self Driving: Hell yea; Self aviation too

